# Should a Christian marriage have ANYTHING to do with porn?



## Bloodymary

Based on how YOU interpret the commands God has set forth for us as Christians; should two people who call themselves Christians and are married to each other, have anything to do with porn.


----------



## MsLonely

If you read bible carefully, there're lots of written porn in the poems. Check it out! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug

No. *Colossians 3:5* Put to death, therefore, whatever belongs to your earthly nature: sexual immorality, impurity, lust, evil desires and greed, which is idolatry. *1 Peter 4:3* For you have spent enough time in the past doing what pagans choose to do--living in debauchery, lust, drunkenness, orgies, carousing and detestable idolatry. *Romans 13:13* Let us behave decently, as in the daytime, not in orgies and drunkenness, not in sexual immorality and debauchery, not in dissension and jealousy. These scriptures come to mind--I'm sure others can add more.....


----------



## Bloodymary

Song of Songs/Song of Solomon, has beautiful things written by a man to his bride. Not to an actress whom he engages in extramaritial*sp, premaritial sex with. Yes...it also has stories about rape, bi-sexuality, liars, thiefs, and murderers. But I don't think (for myself) those stories are there to encourage us to do those things. But I asked...
Just wanted to see what other people thought...belived actually. I'm hearing a lot of "Well it's helpful to your sex life/marriage/relationship/ blah blah blah..." on other sites.
Thanks!!

I read the entire Bible through in a year...was my goal when I turned 16 to finish it before 17. I did. I need to "check it out" more though...that would probably be very helpful to my sex life/marriage/relationship/ blah blah blah...


----------



## Blanca

I think the bible is pretty clear that lusting after another women is strictly prohibited. never mentions women lusting after men, but im guessing its the same standard.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Bloodymary said:


> Based on how YOU interpret the commands God has set forth for us as Christians; should two people who call themselves Christians and are married to each other, have anything to do with porn.


Matt 5:28 >> "*But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart*."

The reality is : All of us porn lovers are condemned, we haven't a prayer. But truthfully, what man hasn't done this in his life, especially when young, single & horny? It is THE HOOK on Kirk Cameron's "Way of the Master" program -their main witnessing tool to prove mortal man he is indeed a sinner in need of forgiveness, don't think I ever heard one response yet where the guy denied it. 
The Way of the Master 

I think these Holy Scripture standards are near impossble unless one is married & sexually satisfied, even then men still fall. (and women)

Personally I enjoy LUST. And I don't even want to apologize for it. I live to Lust after my husband (I guess this is permitted) but on occasion my mind has wandered to some hot guy I have seen on Tv or even in porn, its fleeting but It's also pleasantly enjoyable. My husband gets all the benefits, so he is not complaining. If this is all wrong/evil & condemend, I think mankind needs to give up not only porn but a majority of their sexual fantasies along with it. 

No wonder Billy Joel sang "I'd rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the Saints -- the sinners have much more fun". 

Some other interpretations for Matt 5:28 here- scroll down to 2. Handling feelings of Lust - 

Jesus' Attitudes Towards Sex


----------



## NickCampbell

So are the Christians here picking and choosing what they follow, or are they actively stoning to death (like a true bible following Christian) women who were not virgins at the time of marriage? 

Deuteronomy 22:20-21 - Passage*Lookup - King James Version - BibleGateway.com

If not, then why pick and choose against porn? God's already upset you're not stoning to death non-virgins going into marriage, you're *honestly *going to make a big fuss over whether to add porn on top of it?


----------



## 827Aug

NickCampbell said:


> So are the Christians here picking and choosing what they follow, or are they actively stoning to death (like a true bible following Christian) women who were not virgins at the time of marriage?
> 
> Deuteronomy 22:20-21 - Passage*Lookup - King James Version - BibleGateway.com
> 
> If not, then why pick and choose against porn? God's already upset you're not stoning to death non-virgins going into marriage, you're *honestly *going to make a big fuss over whether to add porn on top of it?


Yeah, there's a good reason I chose verses from The New Testament and not The Old Testament.



mommy22 said:


> It becomes more about not living a life in bondage to sin but knowing God's forgiveness is there in mess-ups.


This is an excellent statement. And it can apply to any vices. It's best not to give Satan an opportunity to even get a foot in the door.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

All I want to say is : Putting Scripture aside , I do not really have a problem with watching porn with my husband at all. I have many Christian friends, a few has opened up to me where they have NOT with others in the faith -for fear of judgement , you would be surprised how many Believes view it & have good solid marraiges- but will continue to hide this fact. 

I used to be a Christian but no longer am. When I was a Christian, my husband just HID his viewing from me & I would get angry & tape scriptures on his desktop when I found out- the very one I used in my last post, I remember feeling so "Righteous". He has ALWAYS been a wonderful faithful loving husband, but (God help him) He ENJOYS looking at naked women. As 99.9% of men do. I maybe used to feel this was Satan too, now I feel it is simply "Testosterone". 

For us, (now) It has not hurt our relationship at all, but has enhanced it. Spiced it up if you will. I have entered into a new sexual awakening & it was MY idea to start renting many educational Sex videos. It has been a wonderful learning experience for us both. We enjoy the softer stuff. 

It is just MY story. My husband is odd, he has never masterbated to viewing porn (AFTER we were married-did it tons before that to playboy mag) but has always waited for me, his personal boundary with it was -- he felt like he would be cheating if he relieved himself. For all others who have had to struggle with a man using this above his wife -- this is WRONG, and it destroys marraiges. 

I do not expect the Religious to have any care for what I am saying here, we all have our own marraiges to tend too & our own life -but it may matter if your spouse Disagrees! 

To feel as some do, that all couples who indulge in this viewing is living for Satan, or thier marraiges will come to destruction because we allowed a foot in the door, this I will heartily disagree.


----------



## cb45

Re: Should a Christian marriage have ANYTHING to do with porn?
_____________________________________________________

Ideally... no, is the plain, simple truth/answer. :sleeping:

But for those of us who like "complications"...well....

Firstly we all have diff versions/visions of what porn is.
to some (like myself) it is usually on the dirtier side of what
sex is, or could/should be. i.e., perversions of what God 
intended it to be between a man and a woman (ala Adam &
Eve). Can be any extreme from beastialities to simple
adultery implied/shown on normal daytime t.v. soap operas.

It all depends on you, the viewer. Your background, your 
life experiences, your spirituality, your honesty or the lack of all thereof, that u can believe/understand/differentiate on this
matter at all in its entirety.

As for me. I believe the Holy Spirit convicts us seperately, 
and teaches all of us accordingly so. Some are more mature in 
their walk than others, so u can't say all Christians are alike, nor say 
"all Christians" period, on matters such as these. For some are
newbies, some are elders, and some are "sons of God."
Some are "backsliders", some are in transition, and some are
[SIGH....] "fallen away." {SEE below what "ALL" can/will say!}

For example, i used to watch alot of R rated movies with 
the gratuitous naked women scenes in it and i justified it in 
my mind/heart as spurring my sexual desire/relationship w/ my
wife. And honestly, it was just that; i desired/wanted my 
wife, not the actress; same goes for my fantasies (unless my wife was freezing me out for say, 4 mths...then, well....). 
My wife had/has a problem w/ this, even though i told her its pos-effects on me (for us).

In time, i had a problem w/ it too. I give the Holy Spirit the 
credit for this, even tho' it was initially via my wife's mouth 
and i fought it; Now i AVOID it; for lust in general is of the flesh, leaves "open doors" and hinders much of what God wants us to learn about him and his Kingdom. Sex once a wk, 5x a wk, is all up to you and yer spouse, and of course....God.
For me now, it happens when IT happens. I am more concerned
about our "spirit" when it does or doesnt happen.

But what works for me, may not work for you; and vice versa.
you can quote all the scripture u want here, pro & con, and u'd 
be (probably) right, FOR YOU, for your situation/timeframe/walk you are in at YOUR time; but this is not necessarily so for others.

Now if the Holy Spirit (or conscience) is convicting u of 
some perversion or the like, & u r fighting off the H.S. 
(or grieved it ) don't blame any Christians of 
livin/believing diff than u, and feeling badly about yer set
of circumstances. This is YOUR problem, no?
I wont tell u anything or that you r dirt (etc) unless the Holy Spirit commands me to do so (see any of the prophets), 
&/or if you ask me for my "opinion."
Again, its yer problem; to take it/leave it.

So to recap: you have to define what u mean by "porn";
you have to take into acct, where u r, where others r,
in their walk with Christ. Don't ask me & I wont tell 
(offend) you (again via H.S.).

And even though, others may tell us the truth about something,
we don't have to attack them right off the bat, as they may
already know they are not perfect (or hypocritical) in the same
area. they r sometimes just the "messenger", and that is all.

There is more to say/discuss but i think most get the drift.

The only perfection I feel WE can claim, is that our *REDEEMER
LIVES!!! *That i believe/know/confirm this wherever/whenever
i go. THIS is what all Christians can be lumped in together 
with. For as he said..." I AM the way, the truth, and the life,
and NO ONE comes to the FATHER, except through me"

______________*JESUS IS LORD !!!________*

Jesus Image File


----------



## SteppingStones

Originally Posted by NickCampbell View Post


> So are the Christians here picking and choosing what they follow, or are they actively stoning to death (like a true bible following Christian) women who were not virgins at the time of marriage?



It's not picking and choosing. People forget, or perhaps don't realize, that the scriptures from the OLD testament are there for guidance and historical background and yes they have some good lessons. But the RULES in them - the law that existed among man during that time - were replaced by the NEW testament rules. The ten commandments are the expection b/c those were handed down by God. I'm talking the Jewish customs and rules - like the one about stoning. 

The Old testament represents the Old covenant between God and his people - which required sacrifices and stuff like what you see written throughout that part of the bible for their purification/salvation/etc.

When Jesus died and gave his life as atonement for our sins - that was the new covenant between God and his people. We no longer have to make sacrifices and follow all those old rules. We simply have to accept the gift and live as Jesus would have. 

So stoning is not even applicable today. Keeping your heart pure and your thoughts pure -- those are still relevant. And porn doesn't exactly fit into that picture. 

That said, I don't think all sexual acts are taboo -- obviously as long as it's between a married couple and does not involve any other person in an intimate manner -- it's okay.


----------



## Tanelornpete

> The reality is : All of us porn lovers are condemned, we haven't a prayer. But truthfully, what man hasn't done this in his life, especially when young, single & horny?


Absolutely, this is the essence of reality. At least some people honestly will admit it!



> their main witnessing tool to prove mortal man he is indeed a sinner in need of forgiveness, don't think I ever heard one response yet where the guy denied it.


As well there should not! There isn't a perfect human among us!



> I think these Holy Scripture standards are near impossble unless one is married & sexually satisfied, even then men still fall. (and women)


That is exactly the point - those standards ARE impossible - not 'near' impossible. We fail - even IF married. That's because we are obligated to depend upon God for everything. At any point where we believe we are better than God as a resource - to that point we replace God with ourselves (hence, sinning once again, and falling right back to where we started...)



> The Old testament represents the Old covenant between God and his people - which required sacrifices and stuff like what you see written throughout that part of the bible for their purification/salvation/etc.


Make that even more clear: the Old Covenant pointed to the absolute necessity of the penalties (i.e., just how serious is that offense?) All of the indicators in the Old Covenant were 'shadows' (biblical explanation) of what was to come. Hence:



> When Jesus died and gave his life as atonement for our sins - that was the new covenant between God and his people. We no longer have to make sacrifices and follow all those old rules. We simply have to accept the gift and live as Jesus would have.


More clarification: Jesus took the penalties for His people - all of the penalties the Old Covenant required were laid on Jesus (in order to expiate the needs of justice) - in the place of His people, thereby removing ALL penalties - hence, the need for stoning, etc., was removed. Moreover, for those not covered by Jesus' work on the cross (regardless of how you determine that covering is applied) fulfillment of justice still stands unfinished - and God says that He will deal with it in His time. 

Our command now regarding this (which is pretty much always ignored) is to live in peace with all men.


----------



## MEM2020

If you want to go biblical I think that is perfectly fine as long as you are consistent. So what that means is - you eliminate the porn AND you accept that each of you has a right to the others body (obviously except when you are sick). 

I see many posts from people who don't want their spouse to use porn and also don't want to make a large effort to be sexually available to their partner. And that seems - one sided - selfish - to me. 




Bloodymary said:


> Based on how YOU interpret the commands God has set forth for us as Christians; should two people who call themselves Christians and are married to each other, have anything to do with porn.


----------



## Tanelornpete

> And that seems - one sided - selfish - to me


Heh heh - d'ya think????


----------



## cb45

wow! just got an idea re: porn. see sex & marriage thread, will post it there.


----------



## Vandal

There is no such thing someone who USED TO BE CHRISTIAN, only someone who thought they were, at one time, a Christian. What makes a Christian a Christian is to know and be known by Christ...It's a relationship with a living God. If you ever had that, it is impossible to walk away from. It haunts you at every turn. He truly does leave the 99 and search for the lost one. He truly will never leave you nor forsake you...once you're His. If He doesn't seek after you, you never were His. I know this because He has come after me on several occasions. Praise God for that. And if you do have such a relationship with the Lord, you already KNOW the answer to this question. He writes such things on our hearts.

I've been caught up in porn for many years at a time. My wife and I even enjoyed the eye candy together for a short while. We knew better the entire time. And so do you...if you truly believe what the Bible says is truth.


----------



## Tanelornpete

Nicely said, Vandal (=


----------



## Pandakiss

i think if and your spouse desire it in the bedroom, then who cares. whats the "standard by the book" rules??
He
Only
Left
You

Basic
Instructions
Before you
Leave
Earth

im just thinking out loud........
but why not make your own movies???


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Vandal said:


> ...if you truly believe what the Bible says is truth.


 I do not. I am assuming Vandal's post is in response to mine because I said I "used to be a christian". Not all Christians agree with the "once saved, always saved" belief. You will find other scriptures that claim we can loose our salvation. Who is to say which is correct. Not I. 

I have always been a Questioner , I believe My Creator designed ME this way, but I faught that for a very very long time. 

Was I a "Christian" - only God knows. I said the Sinners Prayer a # of times & believed the best I felt I had the ability to believe -isn't that what we are taught to do from our end as sinful humans? (Even the Salvation prayer is only a 500yr old concept & teaching). I was devoted to my church, my beliefs, going as much as 3 times a week, stayed away from most that was considered sinful , doing my best to obey -but of coarse I was not sinless. Rock music was my biggest vice. I loved my Life Application Bible so much, I used to buy them in bulk & give them away as witnessing tools, happily read & studied it almost every night, felt I was close to God- even. I prayed faithfully and did my best to convert the unconverted & my Mormon friends. 

I felt it was only right to read Christian books, so unless they were authored by Christians, I usually steered clear. I even bought a Christian Romance novel once! I must admit, those were not nearly as exciting & passionate as a secular novel, I didn't dare buy another. 

Because of my nagging questioning, I devoured books about "Apologetics" , Josh McDowell, Lee Strobel, enjoyed the Bible Answer Man program. But still the answers I read did NOT quench something within me. 

I spent 2 yrs consumed in my search for "TRUTH. I prayed about it also. Many times I just felt inadequate, like dust, depraved, in need of blood to be shed for my evil soul, having to walk so holy when you felt you was missing being "human" somehow. Or taken the other way, feeling I was Pure as snow BECAUSE this Blood WAS shed, I am redeemed, the chosen Elect, praise the Lord - I will be taken up in the Rapture. (never believed this either -another newer concept). Neither of these were working for me - one made me feel worthless while the other made me Prideful & judgemental of others who lacked faith but were no different than myself ! Basically, I had NO PEACE with my beliefs. 

I yearned for a more humble approach to LIFE, to understanding this world where I seen MUCH goodness outside of MY faith, and LOVE. I guess I can even admit I enjoy being a sinful admittedly fallible human being sometimes! Nothing I have done has caused me or others harm, so what is all the fuss about. But what I am taught is -- I deserve Death & damnation. But wait - God IS Loving. He created us powerless to sin, then He had to murder/sacrifice his only son to "save" his own Creation! How is this not masochistic in nature? I've simply learned too much about where these Doctrines originated, the religion behind it, the men, the motives, the Politics behind the Creeds. I can literally pen a book on it. 

I did not take loosing my faith lightly as you may assume, these things were a part of my life for "most" of my life. 

Yes, I have come to a different place, but out of this "more Peace", more understanding of others, less judgemental. I do NOT have all of the answers, but I have more peace with NOT having these answers than when I thought I had them all but they warred against my intellect & Reason.


----------



## greenpearl

SA, 

You know what, I have been paying attention to your posts and emotion, you are a very organized woman! 

You have Christian manners, you are not here complaining, you are not here whining, you talk with a mild tone, you don't jump to conclusion, you are organized, you are loving, you are responsible, you are happy, you are peaceful! 

I have seen some people who claim themselves to be Christians, but they have no manners, they are rude, they speak with ill motivation, they................

Christian is a way of living, not a way of saying. People say they are Christians may not qualify in Jesus's eye, I believe Jesus will despise them, they are like those Pharisees, they have a lot of rules for others, but they themselves are rotten. 

I live as a Christian, I don't claim myself a Christian. God represents LOVE, Jesus is my role model. 

Sex is created by God. He designed our bodies to be this way, I doubt that He doesn't want us to enjoy this wonderful gift he gives us! 

He also knows we are just human, He knows we are not perfect. Watching porn is only contaminating our mind, it is our business, at least we are not like those other so-called Christians, they are hurting people!


----------



## greenpearl

I am reading a book, the writer said that the more you suppress an idea, the more you want it. 

You keep on telling yourself that you don't want it, it only means it is in your mind. 

He interviewed prostitutes, all they want to talk about is soul and salvation. 

He talked to religious people, all they want to talk about is sex and porn. 

I might not remember correctly, but I remember his idea, the more you suppress it, the more you want it. If you let it run free, you are actually well protected. 

It is like my husband, I don't mind him watching porn, I watch porn, I like porn, watching porn is never a big deal for me, but since he is so satisfied in the bedroom, he doesn't watch porn anymore, he doesn't need porn. We don't watch porn at home, we only watch porn in motels, but even when we are in motels, he is not interested in the porn which has poor quality. It means he watches porn maybe once a year!


----------



## 40jane

Bloodymary said:


> Based on how YOU interpret the commands God has set forth for us as Christians; should two people who call themselves Christians and are married to each other, have anything to do with porn.


"Call themselves Christians?" Christians know what God desires and there are many verses on this topic. Guilt or sin does cause one to question what they are doing that is the Holy Spirit. 

Where does porn fit in marriage? Many people justify porn because it becomes an addiction, they are bored and some like fantasies not dealing with reality. It comes down to your relationship with God, pleasing him and doing what he has commanded.


----------



## LSU Fan

A marriage should have NOTHING to do with porn. The marriage is between one woman and one man, they should not be entertained by porn because a man should be intrigued by his wife and vice versa


----------



## moonangel

But, doesn't porn for men cause them to want the porn chick? That's a sin...wanting something you can't have.

...I also think that sometimes the bible is there to scare people into not crossing the line. 

I'm not really a porn person (husband not either) but I think if porn helps you get it on then that's great....but still...watching other people do it? I don't know. Kinda weird.


----------



## Pandakiss

only a few guys think like this. most guys married or dating for years, dont want the porn chick. they want their chick to be into sex like orn chicks.

and maybe try out a few new things. they know the two of you wont look like porn actressees and actors. you will look like "****" and "jane" doin the nasty.

someone else said..porn isnt for married couples...are you saying its for single people?? and we dont change when we get married, if the porn was present in singledom, it will be present in the marriage. 

just what i thought.....


----------



## trey69

It changed for me. I enjoyed porn when I was single. Have my wife and I used porn to spice things up before, yes, early on in our marriage. Then after awhile for whatever reason, things changed. Or should I say, I changed. Porn just no longer mattered to me. It was one of those things where I could take it or leave it. I'm actually glad too, its not something I miss or need. I have what I need and its not on a screen or in a magazine.


----------



## credamdóchasgra

I think porn cheapens sex and turns it into something voyeuristic and animalistic.
I think God wants us to have great, adventurous sex with our spouses without using other people, visually, in the process.
That's how I see it. I don't see the need to invite strangers into our intimacy or our bed.
Our great sex is about us and about us and God.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mcliqu93

SimplyAmorous said:


> Matt 5:28 >> "*But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart*."
> 
> The reality is : All of us porn lovers are condemned, we haven't a prayer. But truthfully, what man hasn't done this in his life, especially when young, single & horny? It is THE HOOK on Kirk Cameron's "Way of the Master" program -their main witnessing tool to prove mortal man he is indeed a sinner in need of forgiveness, don't think I ever heard one response yet where the guy denied it.
> The Way of the Master
> 
> I think these Holy Scripture standards are near impossble unless one is married & sexually satisfied, even then men still fall. (and women)
> 
> *Personally I enjoy LUST*. And I don't even want to apologize for it. I live to Lust after my husband (I guess this is permitted) but on occasion my mind has wandered to some hot guy I have seen on Tv or even in porn, its fleeting but It's also pleasantly enjoyable. My husband gets all the benefits, so he is not complaining. If this is all wrong/evil & condemend, I think mankind needs to give up not only porn but a majority of their sexual fantasies along with it.
> 
> No wonder Billy Joel sang "I'd rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the Saints -- the sinners have much more fun".
> 
> Some other interpretations for Matt 5:28 here- scroll down to 2. Handling feelings of Lust -
> 
> Jesus' Attitudes Towards Sex


Just because you enjoy something *DOES NOT MAKE IT RIGHT!* There are some very SICK men who ENJOY rape or incest or underage sex with a child. Does that make it right? There are also some sick people who enjoy KILLING. Does that make it right? Sorry, but that is a TERRIBLY weak argument.

The problem with our world is that it is filled with people walking after their own LUST. That means doing the things that please themselves. You have a choice to continue to do the things that please you and as you say "Laugh with the sinners." But you will also DIE WITH THE SINNERS. Or you can make your choice to serve Jesus. And if you do you will walk after the spirit and not after the flesh. 

_Romans 8:5. For they that are after the flesh do mind the things of the flesh; but they that are after the Spirit the things of the Spirit. 6. *For to be carnally minded is death*; but to be spiritually minded is life and peace. 7. Because the carnal mind is enmity against God: for it is not subject to the law of God, neither indeed can be. 8. So then they that are in the flesh cannot please God._

God created SEX for us to enjoy! But he created it to be enjoyed within a MARRIAGE RELATIONSHIP! Any thing outside of this is out side of the will of God and will be met with problems EVERY time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

mcliqu93 said:


> Just because you enjoy something *DOES NOT MAKE IT RIGHT!* There are some very SICK men who ENJOY rape or incest or underage sex with a child. Does that make it right? There are also some sick people who enjoy KILLING. Does that make it right? Sorry, but that is a TERRIBLY weak argument.
> 
> The problem with our world is that it is filled with people walking after their own LUST. That means doing the things that please themselves. You have a choice to continue to do the things that please you and as you say "Laugh with the sinners." But you will also DIE WITH THE SINNERS. Or you can make your choice to serve Jesus. And if you do you will walk after the spirit and not after the flesh.
> 
> _Romans 8:5. For they that are after the flesh do mind the things of the flesh; but they that are after the Spirit the things of the Spirit. 6. *For to be carnally minded is death*; but to be spiritually minded is life and peace. 7. Because the carnal mind is enmity against God: for it is not subject to the law of God, neither indeed can be. 8. So then they that are in the flesh cannot please God._


 By YOUR beliefs and standards (which is the Holy Bible taken literally), my post was clearly condemning myself, I used the Bible to do it !! Who says I disagree with you. There is no excuses, Scripture demands perfection or a sacrifice & obeying like a Saint. This is wonderful you fit such shoes so well. 

If your God is GOD, I will be going to Hell, I have already established this , believe me. Enough Christians have let me know my place when I am honest before them instead of hiding, but allowing my humanness to show, I open myself up to the trampeling . Those scriptures about the flesh tripped me up for many years. It caused me shame. 

In our very monogomous marraige, we have enjoyed it (soft porn- man & woman only). I realize this offends some. To compare what we enjoy with Rape, incest and killing , I believe, is going to grave extremes.


----------



## Pandakiss

i never could figure out what the great "evil" of porn was. in my eyes, its no different than a gun, or the internet, or drugs....its how the person uses it, not abuses it.

we all watch porn when we are in our teens...some of us just keep it around a little longer....

if you like watching other people having sex...so?? why IS the acusation so extreme from porn to "rape"?? its just not so. its like thoes kids blaming marlyn manson for them shooting up the school...AS IF, they wanted to do it, so they did.

men who rape, rape. they are criminals and cowards...of couse they would shift the blame....

men who touch girls dont watch porn...they dont understand it. they are not into grown-up women...watch discovery or tlc when they interview these sickos....they dont say well me and the missus were watching HBO softcore porn one nite...and BAM now im different.


besides, we are supposed to sin..everything we do in life is a sin...sugar, tv, music [outside of hyms], movies, internet....cell phones...im sure netflix, redbox, and ondemand is sinnin to...instand gratification and all....

He 
Only
Left
You

Basic
Instructions
Before
Leaving
Earth

so i should basically only sleep and lust after my husband...i should basically not kill any one...i basically should not take whats not mine...

we dont know exactly what a lot of the meanings are...i havent been to heaven or new bablyon, i cant say...i didnt meet christ or listen to god when he spoke...i wasnt there when christ was born either....i wasnt there when the bible was writen....

i can keep jesus in my heart, and do the right thing in my life, and teach my kids right from wrong, good, bad and evil. teach them to be open minded and tolorent of all people, and not push their belifs on others.

and not them tell anyone "you are going to hell" thats a HUGE sin...

just my thoughts....


----------



## LightningLarry

Ok so I just want to say I am new to this forum (forums in general) Although i am new posting I have heard alot about this board and believe it or not I am simplyamorous's son!!!
I am just going to explain who I am and My beliefs on Jesus Christ about who he really was, not any of the religious mumbojumbo that many "Christians" or other religions create.

first thing I will say is my mom always talks about relgion causing trouble in her life I completely agree with her. The religion in her life was very destructive and the Fact is I also Despise religion with every fiber of my being Most likely more then my mom. Let me explain this, relgion is man's pursuit to get to God however one may try to do that such as: " I am gonna be such a good person and do more good things than bad things, going to church atleast once a week without fail, Religious rituals, praying so many times a day, making absolutley sure you read your bible at night/ in the morning" etc. All these many things these are the things that everyone tends to see this is the essense of relgion "I must be good enough so God will love me".

This is NOT what Jesus came to tell us, Jesus came to this world to tell us we can't make ourselves good enough for God (Romans 3:23 says That all men have fallen short of the glory of God) (becasue he is perfect) so God actually came down on this earth and showed us true humbleness by being a deity but being born as a baby child this child grew as a normal child, spoke as a normal child but was fully God incarnate, and NEVER sinned which no other man has never done. And even though he never sinned and did nothing wrong he allowed himslef to be put on the cross to die for all men and our sins because he loved us sooo much and even as he was hanging on the cross he yelled out Father Forgive Them for They don't know what they are doing!! Even the people that were hanging him on the cross for nothing he did wrong He even loved them!! This is God's love towards us no matter what we do he Loves us no matter how much we sin we cannot hurt him enough for him to not love us. 

Paul puts it this way in 2 Corinthians 5 :21 For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God!! 

I also will say for anyone that says they are christian and acts like they are perfect and has no flaws is lying!! 1 John 1:8 tells us "If we say we have no sin we decieve ourselves and the truth is not in us" I will be the first to say I have many faults and needs Christs forgivesness ALOT. 

So this is the picture that Jesus christ has set before us not the religious picture of us going to God, but instead God coming to us and dealing with ridicule and persecution for the sake of the whole world even the ones who persecuted him so we could have a personal relationship with him!! 
This is a kind of love that ravished my heart and I pray for everyone here that has not experienced that love that they can experience because Christ offers it to us if we just put our trust in him becasue if we try to do it ourselves we will be found lacking.

With that being said there are many things I would like to address that people said about God and sin. 



Pandakiss said:


> besides, we are supposed to sin..everything we do in life is a sin...sugar, tv, music [outside of hyms], movies, internet....cell phones...im sure netflix, redbox, and ondemand is sinnin to...instand gratification and all....


This quote is acting like all things men do that ARE indeed good things are sin! this is certainlty not true God does not hate or call TV, Music, sugar, movies, internet or cell phones sin in fact NONE of those things quoted would be considered sin!!
You can certainly not find any quote in the bible that would call these things sin they may possbily become sin if used in the wrong way but these things are wonderful things God has given man the ability to create and enjoy.

God actually has a reason that he hates sin (and the reason is not Oh! I just dont want people to have fun so I will make these rules) and tell us not to do certain specific things, we are told in James 1:15 "Then Desire when it has concieved gives birth to sin, and sin when it is fully grown brings forth death". This is NOT saying DO NOTHING and enjoy nothing, what it actually does is gives us a perfect picture of God's love to us as humans!

You see sin... all sin, leads to death and a worse life than if it was not there, such as the quote was refrring to sugar, The bible does not say sugar is bad! you need sugar to live!! God would NOT condemn something that has good in it he loves us and wants the best for us!! He instead does speak of Glutteny such as eating to the point that you have way more sugar then you need which causes health problems and God does not want you to have health problems he loves you!
God has created music for us to enjoy any genre does not matter he loves Hymns, pop, Metal, Rap, country, Rock, Techno and any genre you can think of he created the science behind it to make it possible he wants us to enjoy music, he does howerever hate when songs glorify sin such as glorfiing the rebelling towards parents, or doing drugs, and smoking, or putting down women etc. but that has nothing to do with what genre of music it is it has to do with the message behind it. I personally listen to pretty much Heavy Metal bands that do not sing about drugs or Put down women or lift up drugs or anything. 


And what this specific forum: is talking about Lust, yes God does indeed condemn lust towards someone who is not your spouse , he does this however because of his love for us (and he knows we are not perfect I certainly know I am not thats why Jesus Came), Lust especially such as pornography completley diminishes a person's view on someone of the opposite sex to be just an object of pleasure when we are so much more than that. also in relationships that are not married any type of physical sexual touch gives you a very strong connection to that person ( which is not in itslef a bad thing) but might be a bad thing if you break up or it could cause you to not break up when its an unhealthy relationship and the list of why God is against it goes on and on but my post is long enough so I will leave it at that.

but sex is best put this way: I think it is a safe bet to say that we all enjoy a good bonfire from time to time. well sex is like a fire (and possibly even better cause God made it that way!!) Well we all enjoy a bonfire but A bonfire has a proper place... outside!! because if you put a bonfire inside then your house is going to burn down!! now we don't want that but we do want one... outside. This is the same thing as Sex, God made it, and he made it to be wonderful and awesome, but just like a fire he made it for certain places, he made it for us to enjoy in marriage with one person this way we will enjoy all the pleasure God has made for us and not have the consequenses that he never wanted for us. 

I will end my post with this scripture that sums up what I am trying to say very nicely John 10:10 The thief(the devil) comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I (God) have come that they may have life, and have it to the full.


----------



## bluesky

> GREENPEARL- I am reading a book, the writer said that the more you suppress an idea, the more you want it.
> You keep on telling yourself that you don't want it, it only means it is in your mind.
> He interviewed prostitutes, all they want to talk about is soul and salvation.
> He talked to religious people, all they want to talk about is sex and porn.


This is precisely why Christians are the most frequent perpetrators of sexual perversion, cheating, porn viewing, etc.
I am including catholic priests in this as well.


----------



## bluesky

How convenient Mommy22.

So, we can't call any fundamental Christians scumbags, because they must not be TRUE Christians.
Funny, that makes them beyond reproach.

MY GOD....MAKE THE MADNESS STOP!


----------



## Pandakiss

hi--

the seven deadly sins:

PRIDE--that damn foolish thing that makes us fight our point and not back down...gives us the inability to say "im sorry"..


EVNY--when you see that vintage corvet roaring down the street, or a rolls royce whispering by..we think damn...that kinda hurt my feelings, what we never went to best buy, and started drooling over that awesome tv, even though you have a perfectly good one at home...dosent stop you from pictureing it in your livingroom..


GLUTTONY--lets talk about all you can eat buffets..and the instant gratification of microwaves...dollar menus...


LUST--to this i say come on, jason stathum with his shirt off...hello, my husband liked jessica alba on dark angle, i think now its anne hathaway?? we are human, we are designed to think others are cute and attractive, its imulse control that seperares us from the animals...


ANGER--well i wont say anything about yelling at the driver ahead of you, or the umpire, or the announcers on the tv...


GREED--the persuit of the almighty dollar...the over consumption of materlistic things buying when you already have adquate supply, giveing in to supply and demand..not living off the land..


SLOTH--one word "horders"...

see to live is to sin...and tring not to sin..is a sin.


----------



## WadeWilson

LightningLarry said:


> Ok so I just want to say I am new to this forum (forums in general) Although i am new posting I have heard alot about this board and believe it or not I am simplyamorous's son!!!
> I am just going to explain who I am and My beliefs on Jesus Christ about who he really was, not any of the religious mumbojumbo that many "Christians" or other religions create.
> first thing I will say is my mom always talks about religion causing trouble in her life I completely agree with her. The religion in her life was very destructive and the Fact is I also Despise religion with every fiber of my being Most likely more then my mom. Let me explain this, religion is man's pursuit to get to God however one may try to do that such as: " I am gonna be such a good person and do more good things than bad things, going to church atleast once a week without fail, Religious rituals, praying so many times a day, making absolutley sure you read your bible at night/ in the morning" etc. All these many things these are the things that everyone tends to see this is the essense of religion "I must be good enough so God will love me".
> 
> This is NOT what Jesus came to tell us, Jesus came to this world to tell us we can't make ourselves good enough for God (Romans 3:23 says That all men have fallen short of the glory of God) (becasue he is perfect) so God actually came down on this earth and showed us true humbleness by being a deity but being born as a baby child this child grew as a normal child, spoke as a normal child but was fully God incarnate, and NEVER sinned which no other man has never done. And even though he never sinned and did nothing wrong he allowed himslef to be put on the cross to die for all men and our sins because he loved us sooo much and even as he was hanging on the cross he yelled out Father Forgive Them for They don't know what they are doing!! Even the people that were hanging him on the cross for nothing he did wrong He even loved them!! This is God's love towards us no matter what we do he Loves us no matter how much we sin we cannot hurt him enough for him to not love us.
> 
> Paul puts it this way in 2 Corinthians 5 :21 For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God!!
> 
> I also will say for anyone that says they are Christian and acts like they are perfect and has no flaws is lying!! 1 John 1:8 tells us "If we say we have no sin we decieve ourselves and the truth is not in us" I will be the first to say I have many faults and needs Christs forgivesness ALOT.
> 
> So this is the picture that Jesus Christ has set before us not the religious picture of us going to God, but instead God coming to us and dealing with ridicule and persecution for the sake of the whole world even the ones who persecuted him so we could have a personal relationship with him!!
> This is a kind of love that ravished my heart and I pray for everyone here that has not experienced that love that they can experience because Christ offers it to us if we just put our trust in him becasue if we try to do it ourselves we will be found lacking.
> 
> With that being said there are many things I would like to address that people said about God and sin.
> 
> 
> 
> This quote is acting like all things men do that ARE indeed good things are sin! this is certainlty not true God does not hate or call TV, Music, sugar, movies, internet or cell phones sin in fact NONE of those things quoted would be considered sin!!
> You can certainly not find any quote in the bible that would call these things sin they may possbily become sin if used in the wrong way but these things are wonderful things God has given man the ability to create and enjoy.
> 
> God actually has a reason that he hates sin (and the reason is not Oh! I just dont want people to have fun so I will make these rules) and tell us not to do certain specific things, we are told in James 1:15 "Then Desire when it has concieved gives birth to sin, and sin when it is fully grown brings forth death". This is NOT saying DO NOTHING and enjoy nothing, what it actually does is gives us a perfect picture of God's love to us as humans!
> 
> You see sin... all sin, leads to death and a worse life than if it was not there, such as the quote was refrring to sugar, The bible does not say sugar is bad! you need sugar to live!! God would NOT condemn something that has good in it he loves us and wants the best for us!! He instead does speak of Glutteny such as eating to the point that you have way more sugar then you need which causes health problems and God does not want you to have health problems he loves you!
> God has created music for us to enjoy any genre does not matter he loves Hymns, pop, Metal, Rap, country, Rock, Techno and any genre you can think of he created the science behind it to make it possible he wants us to enjoy music, he does howerever hate when songs glorify sin such as glorfiing the rebelling towards parents, or doing drugs, and smoking, or putting down women etc. but that has nothing to do with what genre of music it is it has to do with the message behind it. I personally listen to pretty much Heavy Metal bands that do not sing about drugs or Put down women or lift up drugs or anything.
> 
> 
> And what this specific forum: is talking about Lust, yes God does indeed condemn lust towards someone who is not your spouse , he does this however because of his love for us (and he knows we are not perfect I certainly know I am not thats why Jesus Came), Lust especially such as pornography completley diminishes a person's view on someone of the opposite sex to be just an object of pleasure when we are so much more than that. also in relationships that are not married any type of physical sexual touch gives you a very strong connection to that person ( which is not in itslef a bad thing) but might be a bad thing if you break up or it could cause you to not break up when its an unhealthy relationship and the list of why God is against it goes on and on but my post is long enough so I will leave it at that.
> 
> but sex is best put this way: I think it is a safe bet to say that we all enjoy a good bonfire from time to time. well sex is like a fire (and possibly even better cause God made it that way!!) Well we all enjoy a bonfire but A bonfire has a proper place... outside!! because if you put a bonfire inside then your house is going to burn down!! now we don't want that but we do want one... outside. This is the same thing as Sex, God made it, and he made it to be wonderful and awesome, but just like a fire he made it for certain places, he made it for us to enjoy in marriage with one person this way we will enjoy all the pleasure God has made for us and not have the consequenses that he never wanted for us.
> 
> I will end my post with this scripture that sums up what I am trying to say very nicely John 10:10 The thief(the devil) comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I (God) have come that they may have life, and have it to the full.



:rant::soapbox::rant:
You speak as though you're world renowned on religion... or even that Christianity is the absolute.... I can't tell if in the subject you support or negate the inclusion of porn and "religion".... but do check some of your facts, indeed in some *cultures/religions* t.v, sugar, even music are considered sin.... and yes in some ways rather we know it or not we sin everyday..... Also _*I believe you're here to troll your religious agenda *_so............... WAIT!!!! Why am I debating you then.... Oh yes for those who may seek or search this board for some answers..... As far as sex, porn, fetish, etc. in religion goes, don't let your faith interfere with your heart.... I'm not a religious man, but if you believe god is all forgiving enjoy your sins your mistakes, he gave you the ability to feel and desire, he understands.... So yes regardless of sinning everyday you breathe he understands plain and simple (*HE* made *YOU* that way).... now what ya' need to worry is if your husband/wife will be _as_ forgiving.....
:rant::soapbox::rant:


_Please excuse me as I calm down_


----------



## greenpearl

Pandakiss said:


> hi--
> 
> the seven deadly sins:
> 
> PRIDE--that damn foolish thing that makes us fight our point and not back down...gives us the inability to say "im sorry"..
> 
> 
> EVNY--when you see that vintage corvet roaring down the street, or a rolls royce whispering by..we think damn...that kinda hurt my feelings, what we never went to best buy, and started drooling over that awesome tv, even though you have a perfectly good one at home...dosent stop you from pictureing it in your livingroom..
> 
> 
> GLUTTONY--lets talk about all you can eat buffets..and the instant gratification of microwaves...dollar menus...
> 
> 
> LUST--to this i say come on, jason stathum with his shirt off...hello, my husband liked jessica alba on dark angle, i think now its anne hathaway?? we are human, we are designed to think others are cute and attractive, its imulse control that seperares us from the animals...
> 
> 
> ANGER--well i wont say anything about yelling at the driver ahead of you, or the umpire, or the announcers on the tv...
> 
> 
> GREED--the persuit of the almighty dollar...the over consumption of materlistic things buying when you already have adquate supply, giveing in to supply and demand..not living off the land..
> 
> 
> SLOTH--one word "horders"...
> 
> see to live is to sin...and tring not to sin..is a sin.


Basic sin, selfishness! People only think about themselves, that's why this world is full of misery!


----------



## SteppingStones

> . Also I believe you're here to troll your religious agenda so............... WAIT!!!! Why am I debating you then.... Oh yes for those who may seek or search this board for some answers..... As far as sex, porn, fetish, etc. in religion goes, don't let your faith interfere with your heart....


And what I would say to YOU or to anyone else posting on this thread in a similar manner as to what you just said....the title of the thread is "Should a CHRISTIAN marriage have anything to do with porn?" 

Not a religious marriage, not a hindu, buddhist, atheist, etc. marriage. A CHRISTIAN marriage. So excuse those of us promoting Christianity and Christian beliefs (as diverse as some may be) on a thread that clearly asked the question in regards to a CHRISTIAN marraige.

If you are on this thread looking for answers that do not involved Chrisitanity in some form, then I'm sorry but that's your own fault for being offended by something you read here, and you are in the wrong place to find those answers when the title clearly warned you.....

And excuse those of us "trolling our religious agenda" on a thread that again distinguished the topic as dealing with Christianity.

To you, I'd say that was the rudest reply here --everyone is entitled to their opinions, and if you don't like the Christian "propaganda" (that you clearly think it is) -- don't go searching a thread that clearly portrays the topic as something that could be potentially offensive to you for your answers. And go spread your rudeness elsewhere.


----------



## bluesky

STEPPING-

You are correct.
The thread is Religion/Spirituality.

I apologize for my remarks.


----------

